
Unity Asset Store: $3000 revenue in 5 days from a spline drawing tool  - dirtyaura
http://juhakiili.com/blog/my-first-five-days-in-the-asset-store/
======
keely
I'm the creator of the tool. Registered just to comment.

That the sentence is a little bit deceiving. Gross sales were 3k$, my revenue
was 2.1k$. It was FIRST five days, not just any five days. It changes the
nature of the story a little bit imo.

Anyways, thanks to dirtyaura for posting.

~~~
tectonic
Congratulations on your launch!

~~~
keely
Thanks! In case someone is interested: After 7 days, the gross sales are now
4300$ and my revenue 3000$.

------
JesseAldridge
On a related note, they had an indie game contest thing at SXSW and I think at
least half the games were done with Unity (including the one that won).

Must be a pretty good tool.

------
JabavuAdams
_digs through old Unity projects looking for commercializable tools_

Nicely done!

------
AndyNemmity
Where's the link to it in the Asset Store?

~~~
keely
Asset Store works mostly from inside the Unity application. My product
(RageSpline) is currently in the front page big banner, so you'll have no
trouble finding it.

